# Hi



## wedgester (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello all, I'm conducting a project at college (in Brighton, England) assessing/evaluating the views of those who enjoy high culture with those who enjoy popular culture. I would be forever indebted to anybody who could respond to my questionnaire: if you fancy helping out a fellow enthusiast, please follow the link below

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CJG7MQW


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Done it...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Me too. Although I wish there were an "other" answer option to some questions.


----------



## wedgester (Jan 14, 2011)

Many thanks to both of you, it's really massively appreciated

Apologies Manxfeeder for the close- ended nature of the questions: I too wanted more open responses, but was informed by my tutor that wholly quantitative data was required.


----------

